

Building a Virtual World on Hydna - jfd
https://www.hydna.com/incentives/demos/regular/tartarus/

======
mooneater
isnt pusher.com pricing better? why would we choose this service.

~~~
gurraman
I'd say the pricing is about the same. You do, however, get access to a hosted
environment with all of Hydna's plans (including the free one). You can use
this environment to deploy rules and custom logic, reducing the need to set up
a third party server.

Most applications during the beta so far have consisted of static files
deployed to a CDN, running server-side logic in aforementioned environments.
We'll be working a lot towards this workflow in hopes to make it as simple as
possible for you guys to build and scale real-time-enabled applications.

